# Opening weekend Athens Ohio



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Super nice buck from Athens County.

Some of you might recognize the hunter


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

CRAP! That looks like about a 25-26 inch spread to me. WOW!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow what a bruiser!! Congrats to the lucky guy.

I have no idea who the guy is but I am listening.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

This deer scored 229 5/8 green
Typical main frame groos - 215 7/8
net 203 7/8

The hunter is Mike Rex, I know that he is past and maybe stiil is the president of the Buckeye Big Buck Club.

He seems to take nice bucks with his bow every year.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That name sounds familiar to me. I would not have known the face though. He must be good at doing his homework. He had that boy figured out. He really set the bar high for everyone right off the bat.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i'll tell ya what i seen two that size on my way to work in athens about 3 months ago !!!! that is a monster!!


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I THINK I SAW THE SAME 1 IN SOMEBODYS BACK YARD..IT WAS FENCED IN AN GOT BIGGER EVERY YR.....    .LOL......


----------



## Fishgeek (Aug 26, 2005)

That is an awesome deer! Are you sure it isn't the new deer-elk hybrid? The rack is one of the nicest I've seen even in the magazines.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

that is an AWSOME buck


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

athens county does hold some really good bucks.back in the late 70's-early 80's i used to live on a farm south of athens(east of shade) and did alot of hunting on that farm.of course there was nothing like the one in the pic but it had it's fair share of good bucks plus ALOT of grouse.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Do you think he killed it in that food plot or moved it there afterwards for a picture


 I noticed that too. I thought wow he must have dropped him in a short distance to keep him in the food plot. I guess looking at that buck laying in that plot would make it tough to dispute that the plots work.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

There's nothing wrong with a little marketing  

It is a nice picture.

Did you notice the metal tag on the right antler?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

How about this angle.

That is one sweet buck!


----------



## bassman_sw (Apr 10, 2005)

Looks to me like a posed picture....looks like the deer already has the permanent metal tag on the right antler. Still though that is an unbelievable buck....wouldn't have much to look for the rest of your seasons in the woods with one like that.


----------



## bassman_sw (Apr 10, 2005)

Not trying to take anything away from this deer whatsoever, but I think he is decievingly thick. Those metal tags aren't that big, so to see it around the base of the antler like that, and it looks like it has some room to move, makes me think we are dealing with some small bases....it does however look like it gets bigger further out on the main beam. The spread is tremendous though.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I overlooked the tag until you mentioned it. I guess that does make one think that the picture was well planned.

I would not say that the bases are the thickest that I have seen in trophy bucks but his overall mass is truly impressive. It is definitely a great buck.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

that tag looks tight to me.. looks like some big bases to me.. just about as big around as its nose....


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

bassman_sw said:


> Looks to me like a posed picture.....


Most pictures are.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by bassman_sw
Looks to me like a posed picture..... 


Most pictures are.
__________________
Thanks smallie!!!!! glad someone said that!!

If I shot a deer like that...which is a deer of a life time.. i would have the thing posed in every angle possible.. hell.. i would wear out the camera. I would much rather see a good quality posed picture than one with the tounge hanging out ... blood all over the place.... I think he did a great job. Always remember.. anyone can see this forum... better to do things tackfully and nice like this.. and not give the anti's any fuel for their fire. 
Great pictures!!!!!! congratulations!!! hopefully before the year is out.. i will "pose" for a few pictures of my own. 

PR


----------

